# Cool night frog hunt



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We me my nephew and a friend went out Friday night to hunt frogs we stayed out until a little after 2am had a good time lot of shooting only m out missed about 5 or 6 frogs and 3 of them were not misses they were hit hard but kept on going here a pic and the sling shots I used seal sniper and peerless.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Sweet good job man


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Marbles for ammo ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Had a mixture of ammo but mostly marbles a few hex nuts and 36 cal lead.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Had a mixture of ammo but mostly marbles a few hex nuts and 36 cal lead.


Hex nuts for frogs probably sent them to frog heaven fast ;- )

wll


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh man just looking at those yummy suckers makes my mouth water! I love me some frog legs!!!

Thats an awesome hunt! Thanks for posrting it. Where I live in Central Texas we really don't have a good population of big bull frogs, but one day I would like to make a trip to the LA swamps with the whole purpose of shooting me some big ole fat frogs with my slingshot!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You know where I am we don't have any bull frogs or water for that matter ... All I got are starlings and their legs are little lean in the meat department ;- )

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

All right on the hunt..looking like a good dinner will be had~~~OM


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

We went Thursday and we didn't see but about 8 shooters and six little guys all night. They were no were to be found


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah these were not bunched up we had to pick around to get them still to much water.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Pest frogs or food frogs? Frog legs are pretty win, been years since I had them though.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Food


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

NICE brother! I can taste those things with some Zatarains seasoning now!! MM MM Good!


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Are Bullfrogs ever concidered Pests? Can't seem to see where they could cause disease or issues with home/property destruction. Just asking not trynah be a smart guy....seriously would like to know.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No we eat them.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Too many frogs means the worlds ending. Lets save the planet. Jk totes jokin


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

That's awesome! You can't beat fried frog legs.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I have a small pond near me where I saw decent sized bullfrogs. The problem is that I can't wade in it or get to the frogs if I did shoot them. Have y'all ever thought about using a barbed flechette attached to a fishing reel? I could see it working but also being a pain in the butt.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I had a pistol crossbow the cheap ones I heat a finishing nail up and melt into it had a 202 reel on the, bottom would drill a hole in the bolt put fishing line on it push button and shoot the frogs but would lose bolts because they bury up in roots or logs.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

That's what I was thinking would happen. I may have to carry a pole with a grabber on it to retrieve them after being shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I was out in the bush when this was first posted. That is a really nice haul. Wish we had bullfrogs around here.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

